

Sometimes it pays to test like the TSA - isaacsu
http://twitpic.com/9ad9x4

======
rachelbythebay
Yep, something is wrong here.

    
    
      Connected to 37signals.com.
      Escape character is '^]'.
      GET /svn/posts/3159-testing-like-the-tsa HTTP/1.1
      Host: 37signals.com
    
      HTTP/1.1 200 OK
      Date: Mon, 16 Apr 2012 03:06:21 GMT
      Transfer-Encoding: chunked
      Content-Type: text/plain
    
      10f6
      HTTP/1.1 0Date: Mon, 16 Apr 2012 03:06:22 GMT
      [...]

